# Afghanistan Diary



## John A Silkstone (Apr 9, 2008)

Afghanistan diary

Later this week 7,000 British soldiers from 16 Air Assault Brigade will deploy to Helmand province in Afghanistan, part of a massive rotation of troops that will see a significant increase in military firepower in the battle against the Taliban. Among them will be the soldiers from 1 Section, 2 Platoon, A Company, The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders. Their section commander Lachlan MacNeil has agreed to write a diary of his experiences for the Guardian News Paper, which will appear in the paper and on the website. It is a unique project and the Ministry of Defence has said that it will only edit the reports - including video clips and audio - that it feels compromise operational security. What he writes and when will depend on his movements. This is his first dispatch
For more info, visit the following sites.

Silky 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/apr/09/afghanistan.military

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/apr/09/afghanistan.military1


----------

